# How to transfer boat/trailer title?



## iwantthegold (Dec 1, 2010)

I need to transfer the name of my boat and trailer.  How do I go about doing this?


----------



## timberghost1 (Dec 1, 2010)

if you have the previous owners reg. card all you need is a witness'd bill of sale and the reg card. i just bought a boat that the owner didnt have his reg. card so i contacted the dnr and told them my story and all i had to do was send in the witnessed ga bill of sale. this was last week. heres the email from them.

Thank you for contacting the Georgia Boat Registration Unit.
If the boat was previously registered in Georgia we can accept a notarized or witnessed bill of sale from the seller which must include the hull identification number of the boat and a notarized affidavit or statement from the previous registered owner on file which must state that he no longer has the registration card, must contain the hull identification number of the boat, Georgia registration number, who he sold the boat to, and must be signed by him. 



Thank you.


----------



## iwantthegold (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 1, 2010)

You need a separate bill of sale for the trailer, which curiously doesn't have to be notarized or witnessed.  That bill of sale goes to the tag office. Hopefully the current owner has a current tag receipt, and if I'm not mistaken there is a BOS on the back of it.

The BOS should reference the tag no., county, make of trailer, and ID no. If it doesn't have an ID number the tag agent will assign one.


----------



## timberghost1 (Dec 1, 2010)

all i took to the tag office was the trailer serial number and got a tag for 20 bucks. didnt even have to show them my bill of sale


----------

